# New water



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I've decided that fishing the Rocky on the weekends is not worth a two hour drive!!! 
:Banane09:
It's time to explore new water!!!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

spinning said:


> I've decided that fishing the Rocky on the weekends is not worth a two hour drive!!!
> :Banane09:
> It's time to explore new water!!!


or the Chagrin or the Grand or anywhere else if you dot get there in the middle of the night. LOL Obviously weekends get crowded but if you do some walking there is still good water out there to be had. I do as much as I can during the week and lets face it the rivers do not always cooperate so I try to go whenever they look good. If you have the flex in your schedule go when you can. I have also done pretty goos after dark this year when most guys pack it in


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've said it before - In the fall, head _east_.
More Pa. strays and usually a few less fisherman.
In the last few years the Rocky has become my *least*
favorite river.
If you jump 271 coming north, the Chagrin or Grand is no longer a drive than the Rocky.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

fredg53 said:


> or the Chagrin or the Grand or anywhere else if you dot get there in the middle of the night. LOL Obviously weekends get crowded but if you do some walking there is still good water out there to be had. I do as much as I can during the week and lets face it the rivers do not always cooperate so I try to go whenever they look good. If you have the flex in your schedule go when you can. I have also done pretty goos after dark this year when most guys pack it in


Sadly, the weekends are my window. I'm more tempted to take vacation days in the late winter when good conditions present. Getting up at 5am is always part of the plan and usually a two part six to eight hour day is the norm when I hunting Steelies. No matter how deep I hike the weekend pressure seems to outweigh the possibility of any real numbers in a dedicated fishing trip to the river.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> I've said it before - In the fall, head _east_.
> More Pa. strays and usually a few less fisherman.
> In the last few years the Rocky has become my *least*
> favorite river.
> If you jump 271 coming north, the Chagrin or Grand is no longer a drive than the Rocky.


I did have the BEST luck this past winter in PA.

I keep hearing that public access is limited on the other rivers east of the Rocky. I suppose it'll be a matter of tromping some new water and finding out for myself what those challenges are.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

> I've decided that fishing the Rocky on the weekends is not worth a two hour drive!!!


The Rock isn't worth fishing period. I live 5 minutes from it and I hardly fish it anymore. Easy access = a ton of people and I don't have the time to deal with morons. I spend 95% of my time out east because the fishing and scenery is better.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Spent one day on the Rock this season. Conditions for steel were perfect, from weather to water color and clarity. Didn't even get a hit. Not one of the dozen I talked too did any better and nearly every promising spot had 20 anglers already. 

There are other tribs that are less congested, I haven't done much better there but at least there is some solitude to be had, and plenty of shiners  !


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Not one of the dozen I talked too did any better and nearly every promising spot had 20 anglers already.


Yup. Doesn't seem to be a lot of fish and the ones that are there are either getting caught, trampled or flogged over by the crowds.

*Go east.*


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I'm sure there's an underwater sign for the fish that says "Gauntlet of death. Turn back now" lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys,at this point it is no better "out east"....just saying.....s.f.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> it is no better "out east"


Sorry, have to disagree.
I had a few skunks early in the season, but had one double digit day and put the wife on five, she lost 5-6 more in an afternoon to the east. Anybody do that on the Rocky this fall?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd head West if I were you...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Sorry, have to disagree.
> I had a few skunks early in the season, but had one double digit day and put the wife on five, she lost 5-6 more in an afternoon to the east. Anybody do that on the Rocky this fall?


I had one double day on the Rock, and 3 skunks!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I had one double day on the Rock, and 3 skunks!!!!


Yeah,but you're a _fishing machine_!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Yeah,but you're a _fishing machine_!


Not anymore, Im getting to old now-a days.... LMBO


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

EVERYBODY GO EAST! the Rocky is a joke..dont even go down there...it is so NOT worth it...GO EAST!


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this post...EVERYONE HEAD EAST!!!  But actually with as cold and blustery as its been, the Rock has been fairly unpopulated and full of aggressive fish. Even when it is overpopulated, spending some time on the river or doing a satellite overview can yield unpopulated spots that are better to fish than the populated ones. Rockcliffe and Morley Ford are annoying at the best of times! If you don't have the time to spend looking for productive spots, IMO, you're missing out on most of the fun the river has to offer.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

mvidec84 said:


> I like this post...EVERYONE HEAD EAST!!!  But actually with as cold and blustery as its been, the Rock has been fairly unpopulated and full of aggressive fish. Even when it is overpopulated, spending some time on the river or doing a satellite overview can yield unpopulated spots that are better to fish than the populated ones. Rockcliffe and Morley Ford are annoying at the best of times! If you don't have the time to spend looking for productive spots, IMO, you're missing out on most of the fun the river has to offer.


Hush!!!  You're about to spoil my diabolical plans to get everyone out of the Rocky so that I have it all to myself!!!


----------

